# Bolens mower deck spindle ST120



## dthayer (Sep 18, 2009)

I need a replacement spindle for my Bolens ST120 lawn tractor; tried sonny bolens with no response and sams bolens does not have one..........any ideas?


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

I can probably get you a good used one. What part of the spindle is bad?

Jason


----------



## dthayer (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi Jason, I am hoping that I am referring to the correct part...it runs the belt on the right side of the deck.......that powers the right mower blade . I think the left and right spindles are identical. Let me know what you think.

Dick


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to mtdparts.com ,select "find matching models",then select "mtd",and Select "bolens".match the year,and model,and it will list different sections,i.e.,deck and pulleys,etc.,and give you a part#,or you can order from them,directly.


----------



## Brother-Al (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi DThayer, Try doing a search on Craigslist in some areas near you. You may get lucky. There are a bunch of 2 & 3 blade units up for grabs across New England on CL for under $100... A few for $50


----------

